# Growing from rhizomes of C. bullosa



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

10 days ago I put on a substrate composed of peat 70%, 5% and 25% Aqualit akadama a layer of moss and Taiwan moss hydrated spaghnum three rhizomes of crypts bullosa.

I show a picture of his state after 10 days.










As I did not picture before initiation of the culture I commented that in 10 days have sprouted some roots as you can see in the picture above and previously unavailable. Have not yet begun to sprout leaves.

After a few days after the last sample of the evolution of this culture I put some new pictures to see the evolution.










After a few days after the last sample of the evolution of this culture I put some new pictures to see the evolution.










In this photo we see as one of the rhizomes lying on the moss and between spaghnum akadama. Later spaghnum moss will cover it and place a live moss capita of another, in this case taiwan moss. I do this because I have not found spaghnum moss alive. We see this in the next picture.










Ten days after the first leaf appears one of the rhizomes.










This time I got to photograph the rhizomes and the roots are buried and do not want to break, I've just uncovered the moss from the top to see how others continue rhizomes and I found that great and you can leave in a week one of them also take their first leaf.


----------



## manualfocus (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks awesome. Great job propagating them. Let me know if you ever sell any of them!


----------



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you.

If anyone is interested and the shipping cost is not very large ships and go. I do not usually sell plants, exchange. If you have any interest Cryto because I can change a species by another and now.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

good job propagating!!!!! 

i will trade ya' i have a few crypts posted on sale thread. lmk if interested =)


----------



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> lmk if interested =)


I don't undrestand. i'm sorry I use google's traductor.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

castellano? tenia otras crypts para intercambiar pero se vendieron hoy.. tengo algo de $$ si queres vender.


----------



## juanote (Oct 17, 2009)

ddavila06 said:


> castellano? tenia otras crypts para intercambiar pero se vendieron hoy.. tengo algo de $$ si queres vender.


No te preocupes, cuando tengas plantas disponibles hacemos un intercambio, así me das tiempo para que las mías tengas nuevos hijos.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

dale, gracias!


----------



## mom (Jan 1, 2012)

no quieres cambiar conmigo tengo c keei jambusan


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice! They should turn out alright for you. Just give them some time. I do this with easier Crypts quite often.


----------

